# Judge Spoiler



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

Its Finally Done... After Waiting Three Months I Finally Got The 69 Judge Spoiler I Ordered From Opg. I Am Happy With The Quality, But 3 Months Of Back Order Seems Like A Little Much. The Mounting Is Different From Original But Since I Didn't Already Have Holes Drilled It Was Ok For Me. Anyone Replacing An Original Beware!!! The Holes Will Not Line Up. Wonder If Opg Is Aware Of This... If They Are, They Didn't Say Anything To Me About It, Nor Is It Advertised In The Catalog...


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

That's the one thing I didn't like about OPG, the parts were never quite right, the answer I ususally got from them was "It will fit". I used to tell them, yeah, it'll fit a Chevy, but not my Pontiac. Your car looks real good, I'm kinda partial to the Chrome front bumper. I don't know, being an older guy, chrome is just so "bitchin", "cool", "groovy", "hot", "classy".:cool 
And if you ding it, you don't have to try to match the paint.


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a ames catalog and it states that about the spoiler and says if you are putting it on a original judge car. That holes way need to be oblongated.Would make me nervous if my car was a judge. Anyways your car looks great.


----------



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

Thank You Guys For Your Compliments. Hate To Bash Opg, They Do A Lot For Us A-body Guys As A Whole, But As For Us Pontiac Boys, I Wish They Would Do Some More "quality Control." In Their Catalog, The Spoiler Is Listed As A "top-quality Reproduction" Where As Their Lenses For A 69 Are Listed As A "driver Quality Piece." So They Must Know The Difference. I Am Just Happy I Didn't Get Too Excited And Drill The Holes To Original Spec Before I Got The Spoiler. 
Anyways Topgoat, What You Said About The Chrome...
Thats Why I Bought It. You Just Cant Beat The 69 Chrome Front End. I Love The Way It Stands Out When It Shines. I Had The Chance At A 69 Goat Complete With The Endura, But On A 21yearold's Budget, (18 At The Time) What I Could Afford For A Gto Wouldnt Get Me Much More Than A Pile Of Rust With A Couple Badges. When I Found This Lemans, It Was Love At First Sight. The Same Car I Had Always Wanted, But With This Spectacular Shiny Front Bumper! Not To Mention Lots Cheaper, And In Much Better Shape Than Any Gto I Have Seen For The Same Price. Someday I Will Own A True Goat, But She Will Always Be My Second Love.


----------

